
Show HN: My YC app - a replacement for your File Explorer. - brugeman
https://recall.im
======
brugeman
Hi everyone, the subj is an Android app that I'm working on, that has mostly
replaced a file explorer for me. The app is called Recall. All file explorers
are about file location - folder, file name, etc, which you generally don't
know or choose when you take pictures or download files.

Recall is about search, it indexes the file contents in the background and
let's you search through content. It also recognizes text on images pretty
well, so is really helpful with pictures of documents or screenshots.

I'm currently considering whether to keep working on this thing, so please
help me decide in comments :)

